# 37 Freeman



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

Just wanted to share this video of the new 37 Freeman running in some slop! Truly a amazing cat!!

http://youtu.be/9boueIDl7Xc


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

My dream boat chewing up some nasty seas.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

That's awesome!!! I just need to win the lottery.


----------



## 85okhai (Mar 15, 2010)

talk about magic carpet ride! chartered the 40fter and that boat rode awesome!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

That is a sweet looking boat. There was a really good article a month or two ago in one of the Florida Sportsman Magazines.


----------



## PHARMER (Apr 13, 2012)

Boat porn.


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

im sure the freeman ran great, but I have a question about videos as this one. what do you really get from that video that proves "this boat ran great in a 3' chop"? I feel like I can take any 33-42' center console, make a video like this, and say it ran great. unless you are in the boat, I don't think its something someone can viewing this video can judge. I am in now way bashing the freeman. I've been in one and its an incredible boat. just more of a justification question to videos like this.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

A lot of the CFH guys out of Venice are running these boats in the 33 foot model and they run and handle great as best I can tell watching them on the water. I will say I was amazed at the deck space and number of passengers those boats seem to hold comfortably.


----------



## 85okhai (Mar 15, 2010)

cliff k said:


> im sure the freeman ran great, but I have a question about videos as this one. what do you really get from that video that proves "this boat ran great in a 3' chop"? I feel like I can take any 33-42' center console, make a video like this, and say it ran great. unless you are in the boat, I don't think its something someone can viewing this video can judge. I am in now way bashing the freeman. I've been in one and its an incredible boat. just more of a justification question to videos like this.


its hard to measure wave height in videos, but the ride really isn't explainable until you actually take a ride in one. But as Kim said, the majority of the guys in Venice run the 33. Hull #1 was ran by Capt. Mike Ellis for over 9000 hours. Capt Kevin Beach also has a 33 and is getting a 37 built at the moment. Any way, if you ever get the chance to ride in one i would not turn that down. Billy Freeman has pretty much perfected those boats


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

He had a teaser showing a Pilothouse on a 33, but I haven't seen anything since.


----------

